# ATTENTION: 2016 Merry Reaper sign up and discussion thread!



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes! And just in time, as I go into the last week stretch of the haunt! 

I'll PM my likes/dislikes and info tomorrow, Bethene....and thank you once again for doing these!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I am in will know for sure before deadline 
We putting likes and dislikes here ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

No, sorry, will start a thread for it


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have never signed up for the Merry Reaper . Is it similar to the Secret Reaper but Christmas themed?


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes so in on this one. Will send my info soon, and thanks Bethene.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I am sooooooo in!!!

I loved my first reaping!!!! I will message you shortly Bethene


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

purpleferrets3 said:


> I have never signed up for the Merry Reaper . Is it similar to the Secret Reaper but Christmas themed?


it depends on what your victim wants  they can list christmas stuff and Halloween stuff it is a lot of fun


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come play with us!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

message me your info and come join the merry reaper


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ack , I don't know what to do. I want to play but I'm just not sure about time ect. for some reason Merry Reaper is my favorite ! I'm seriously thinkin' about it.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh, why not? Gotta do some thinking about my list today and then I'll send info over.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, I will throw my hat in. I will post my list soon


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'll probably be doing this. The Merry Reaper is one of my favorites. Let me just get past the big day so I can think again, and I'll get a list together and make it official.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think a lot of folks are waiting until after Halloween


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Halloween isn't even here yet and you have Christmas junk up on the general Halloween page already? Since when did the forum turn into the Dollar Tree and Home Goods?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This is something that has been going on for a while on the forum, and some of the folks do straight up Halloween, or a dark Christmas. No one is asking you to join us or participate in any way. The time frame is so the boxes can be delivered in a timely manner.....meanwhile, be respectful of others


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Right on Bethene!! I though he was being disrespectful. 

The spirit of this forum is "Halloween is a lifestyle!" It's a year round thing. A Halloween spin on every holiday. Do not lump us together with stores that put up decorations for every holiday a month in advance and then abandon it for the next holiday too quickly. It's all about Halloween here! 

I personally love the reapings. and being able to get your victim in a timely fashion allows thought to be put into what you make and get. I would rather have it now and do it right then get it late and throw something together.

By all means do not participate if you don't agree with it. But please don't disrespect those of us that do enjoy it. 




bethene said:


> This is something that has been going on for a while on the forum, and some of the folks do straight up Halloween, or a dark Christmas. No one is asking you to join us or participate in any way. The time frame is so the boxes can be delivered in a timely manner.....meanwhile, be respectful of others


Edited for some grammatical errors.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am in for sure! Excited!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll think up my list. Don't know which way I want to go, lol. I'll officially sign up sometime this weekend!


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm new and its my first time, so be gentle with me. Have sent you a PM.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Too much going on right now and with having very little use of my left arm, I think I will sit this one out.


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Count me in!!!! This will be my first! I'm looking forward to it.

Now I'm going to search for the past posts so I get a good idea of what people have bought one another before!

Its never too early to shop creatively to have a gift for someone on time, no matter what time of year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm new to this forum but would LOVE to participate! Will send you a PM...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thinking about it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Count me in, I'll be working on my list in the coming days!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, sounds like we have a few interested already!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Count me in. I had fun with the last two so much. I will get my info and list pm'd and also posted in a short. Need to revamp it a bit from last time.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Too much going on right now and with having very little use of my left arm, I think I will sit this one out.


What happened????? Hope it's not to serious


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Excited for this one!! Im in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 4 official reapers


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that the big day is over, come join us for the merry reaper


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Bump back to first page! I officially signed up today!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

5 official sign ups! Send me your informaiton


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

needs to be on top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

You know you want to play with us!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bump..........


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I do believe we will be joining in on this one. I'm waiting on Frog to give me a likes/dislikes list... I think be needs to be in on the "fun" making up the list for a change.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Make out your lists and join the merry reaper,!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

"CACKLES LOUDLY" Hello Family! I'm in


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

How many are we up to now???


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm in!
Will message details as soon as I get my computer up and running again


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We officially have 6 signed up!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Need more victims


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes we do!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> What happened????? Hope it's not to serious


I have tendonitis in my shoulder and tennis elbow which I erroneously assumed would go away in a week or so. Shoulder is healing nicely but elbow is taking much longer although I do have some use now as long as I wear a support bandage and am using a sling about 50% of the time. The bandage is tight and hot and I took it off for a bit and peeled potatoes a few days ago and paid for it all evening and the following day. I'm a person who's always doing something, so the take it easy and let it heal approach is hard to do but I know I have to or it will never get better. After all is healed I'll be doing physical therapy for a few weeks.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I think I could use a bit of a distraction so I am considering joining this Merry Reaper thing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I am in


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I scored big at Michael's today. 80% off of Halloween goodies. Woot woot. and bought stuff to make creep ornaments


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Come join the fun ..


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I hope more people start making lists. I am having trouble coming up with what I want and need some lists to look over. lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, quite a few said they wanted to join us... You have until Friday, or when I look at the forum when I get up Saturday morning..... Make sure you get with me!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok i just signed up i am in


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Excited to get a victim and get started on this! And my victim will be reaped early, as I am scheduled for surgery November 28. I'm going to get it all taken care of before then!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 8.....come sign up!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

8....come on you know you want to join *dances with anticipation*


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Add me to the list. I love the Merry Reaper so I'm going to bite the bullet and do this thang ! Will send my info and make my list soon. It takes me a minute to make my list.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm officially in!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am officially signed up. I am however having a hard time coming up with things to put on my list.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I signed up officially today!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! More victims!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've crafted a few Dark Xmas themed ornaments already, hope my Future Victim will find it interesting.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Should I make some Ear garland for my tree this year hmmm if i make one it's just as easy to make 2 oooh eyeballs too. I've been in the dumps lately this has made my week thank you bethene for doing this for us. you are appreciated


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

MOD NOTE: 

Anyone that doesn't find a Halloween gift exchange sufficiently Halloween-like is free to not participate. I'm sure it was just a misunderstanding and do hope any hurt feelings on either side can be forgotten. 

I am leaving the post first questioning the Merry Reaper and Bethene's explanation in this thread in the event that someone else is unclear on what the Merry Reaper is and has the same idea that it somehow is pushing out Halloween in favor of Christmas too soon in the season. 

These Reaper events are run throughout the year at Bethene's discretion, and the fact that one happens to be for December and incorporate the word "Merry" as a nod to the "other" holiday doesn't make it any less a Halloween event. It is a way of extending Halloween, not truncating it. 

I'd be shocked if someone suggested that _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ movie or prop builds should not be mentioned here because it has "Christmas stuff" in it. This is the same thing.

I think we can all agree that a little taste of Halloween at any time of year is welcome, right?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you Frankie's girl!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It's your fault Moonwitchkitty!! I have been thinking of ways to make Halloween ornaments-lol. Even if I don't get you it's still a good thing to have in the "recipe Box".


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Should I make some Ear garland for my tree this year hmmm if i make one it's just as easy to make 2 oooh eyeballs too. I've been in the dumps lately this has made my week thank you bethene for doing this for us. you are appreciated


ears and eyeballs, how about some brains? It'll fit the theme. Dang it now I'm thinking garland as well as ornaments


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> ears and eyeballs, how about some brains? It'll fit the theme. Dang it now I'm thinking garland as well as ornaments


and that's how the madness is spread  Muahhahahahaaa 
I'll need to make some brains with Santa hats that would be cute


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shadow panther is this what you had in mind


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

oops the last one is for a RPG game I didn't mean to post that


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

the brain is cute.I was just thinking how cute it would be to have a brain with a pair of eyeballs and a hat


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can not wait to craft a merry reap for my victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Have a few who still need to send me information!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Im not one of them am I? ?


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Omg i love this!!!!!!



moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 388842


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

bethene said:


> Ok, quite a few said they wanted to join us... You have until Friday, or when I look at the forum when I get up Saturday morning..... Make sure you get with me!!


I thought the deadline was Mon the 14th ? I'm pretty sure I'm going to join, still haven't had time to think up a list, this is always the hardest part. Will send info soon.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, I moonwitchkitty, I have you all set! 
For some reason I thought we had until Friday, but it is the 14th.. Monday, so there is about a week for sign ups yet..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

WOOT woot. this is going to be so much fun ♥


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Should I make some Ear garland for my tree this year hmmm if i make one it's just as easy to make 2 oooh eyeballs too. I've been in the dumps lately this has made my week thank you bethene for doing this for us. you are appreciated


Intestines look like garland, just sayin'


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would love to sign up for this but after the 19th I might be job hunting and I would hate to not be able to follow thru with sending someone their gifts.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited for this reaper I just love this one


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

5 more days to sign up!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

not much longer now just need more peeps


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been looking over lists. This is the first time I have done Merry Reaper but I think it will be for the most part just like secret reaper but with a little Christmas added in. This should be fun.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 12!!! Come join before the 14th, well basically until Tuesday when I wake up, because of time zones, but I also work Tuesday, so be patient!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We need more victims!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I'm new to this forum but would LOVE to participate! Will send you a PM...


Welcome to the forum. It's the best place to be.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

is it to late? if not, count me in


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I finally, officially, sent in my info and posted my likes/dislikes list. Work has been nuts with two managers out... 

But now one is back and the other one is coming back Monday, so I have time to go hunting for my merry victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost victim time yaaa


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Up to 13....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

officially signed up and already posted my likes list. Can't wait. not long before we get to start stalking, planning, plotting, shopping and crafting.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

*Thread*

Guess I need to get to posting!  I know I've been MIA but it's been a lean year and I found myself retreating from my usual haunts. But my new job (and getting a check again  ) has me rejuvenated. Hubby has even ordered me a shed for holiday decor so we can get rid of the storage shed! Woot! 12'x24', hope it's big enough! LOL


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 14, come join us!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

15!!!! Yay!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Woohoo, anymore? C'mon, time is running out!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh the great fun to start whoot this is my favorite reaper


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I stopped at a JoAnne Fabrics yesterday and their Christmas decor was all on sale. I think it was 60 or 70 percent off.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Merry victim day whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, today is actually the last sign up day... Probably won't be sending victims until tomorrow.. But I might start tonight


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

sweet ♥ I've already gotten started, If my future victim likes Twisted Dark things They will be all set. other wise it will all me mine  muahahahahaaaa


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim time to make you happy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim victim


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Have my list ready, need to tweak a bit, but will post it in a couple of minutes! WooHoo! Love Merry Reaper!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I asked a few people about things on their lists but so far no answers. Like what size is the flamingo someone wants clothes for. If it is Peanuts items someone wants or a movie? I have also been trolling pintrest pages and the Internet in general for how to do some things. I think I have a general "game plan" for everyone in this Merry Reaper. Now I just need a little more patience to wait for my victim. I never thought I would say this, but I am glad my sister in law is coming for a visit tomorrow because today will be filled with house cleaning and the time will fly.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> I have tendonitis in my shoulder and tennis elbow which I erroneously assumed would go away in a week or so. Shoulder is healing nicely but elbow is taking much longer although I do have some use now as long as I wear a support bandage and am using a sling about 50% of the time. The bandage is tight and hot and I took it off for a bit and peeled potatoes a few days ago and paid for it all evening and the following day. I'm a person who's always doing something, so the take it easy and let it heal approach is hard to do but I know I have to or it will never get better. After all is healed I'll be doing physical therapy for a few weeks.


O I hear you there. Mine took weeks to "go away". I gave up on the dang support braces. Between one for carpal tunnel and then the tendinitis it was to much. Don't over due anything. I thought "o, it's getting better, so I will do x, y, z" boy was that a mistake. Hope you get better soon lizzyborden!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Shadow Panther said:


> O I hear you there. Mine took weeks to "go away". I gave up on the dang support braces. Between one for carpal tunnel and then the tendinitis it was to much. Don't over due anything. I thought "o, it's getting better, so I will do x, y, z" boy was that a mistake. Hope you get better soon lizzyborden!!!


I had tennis elbow (which is also a tendonitis) from last Oct until early summer, it took that long to heal but the elbow brace really helped. It was an actual Halloween injury! I was using a sledge hammer to drive in rebar and guess I held it wrong and WOW! did that hurt! Many years ago I had tendonitis in a shoulder, it was when we were in a very active field show marching drum and bugle corps and lifting that 8lb bugle with my right arm over and over week in and week out took it's toll. Because I was using that shoulder for everything since I'm right handed, it took around 3 years to heal that tendonitis. 
Now I'm dealing with my right knee, yay! it's arthritis with a bone spur. I'm telling you, my whole right side needs to be overhauled!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG I am so excited for a new victim!!!!!

Can't wait!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 19!!!!! It would be nice to have 20!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Started the matching


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 20!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Even though I live in the Sunshine State, I don't have access to the land of mouse, however, both of our sons work at universal so it is very easy for me to get items from there if my victim likes things from those park's repertoire as it were. 
Just Sayin'


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have everyone matched, but I have to go to work shortly... Sorry for the delay in getting victims, but duty calls.... Will work on getting them to you tonight...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

It will give me something to look forward to today. :two_hearts::two_hearts::jack_o_lantern::ghost:


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Ohhh...A Victim tonight! I am wondering what project I will be working on next. I get lists mixed up in my head but the person making the house a gingerbread house...I found some great ideas online.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

So glad Bethene sent me a reminder message. It's been a really tough couple weeks for me, so I could use some cheer!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Going to Sam's in a few, then hoping to come home to a new victim!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

IshWitch said:


> Even though I live in the Sunshine State, I don't have access to the land of mouse, however, both of our sons work at universal so it is very easy for me to get items from there if my victim likes things from those park's repertoire as it were.
> Just Sayin'


My son was a collector of all things Universal Monster. With his passing I now have his collection, and I think I"ll be adding to it. Ok I already have World Market had housewares in Frank and his Bride... wasn't going to do it but the after Halloween sale was too great I managed to get a complete set of almost everything. Plus a couple of extra to use for reaper gifts in the future.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya got my victim


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got my Victim :two_hearts::two_hearts::ghost:


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm having so much fun looking at everyone's Pinterest boards! I've gotten so much info, just for myself and home! FUN! 
Plus it's fun to stalk everyone to throw them off the scent  LOL


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I have my victim... NOW FOR FUN!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I also love looking at everyone's boards. I got my Victim and started in on making something today. I will probably work on it some tomorrow morning too before I go to lunch with my daughter. I like the way it looks so far and think my Victim will too. I just love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my vic and having to really think outside the box for us... After the board meeting tonight... YEAHHH it ended early got to hit up a store for some ideas... hope to work on it this weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I got something done for my victim tonight so cool I had to make a 2 one for me lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am found some items for my reaper yesterday.. And did some pinterest searching and came up with some crafting ideas..... I am happy when I can figure out what to do early, some times it takes me a few days to get things rolling!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Started finding some things for my victim!! Going to work on a few things this weekend


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Got my victim and have soooooo many ideas just have to wrangle myself in a little and figure out what I really want and what I have time for!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I finished the first project for my victim. Onward to the second project tomorrow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok Dec 10 is ship deadline i better get my full plan figuerd out for victim today


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Me too Saki, have a pretty good plan but need to fine tune it


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Just picked up the last of my supplies at Walmart. Had to scrap one project already. It just wasn't coming out like it should of and not sure why. I need to finish re-arranging the dungeon as I have stuff everywhere from moving things around-ahhhhhhh. O the things I have in store for you my victim .


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I managed to grab a few thing when in town yesterday for JUST in CASE things didn't come together. While checking out the new Christmas things I'll need for an upcoming holiday party I was in the Dollar Tree at check out the clerk handed me a coupon for their 10% day this Sunday.... At least I was only looking... Now a reason to go back on Sunday.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Bought my victim something today. Tomorrow, I'm working at our town's annual Honey Festival. Would anything from there interest anyone here?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

That sounds interesting. What is a Honey Festival? Besides associated with bee's and honey of course


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

We have quite a bit of history of beekeeping and honey production here, so we have a town festival celebrating. There's a pancake (syrup and honey) breakfast, a 5K, performances, crafts, vendors (lots of local honey producers), etc. It was fun. On that note, Reaper, I didn't get you any honey, but I did find something pretty neat for you at one of the vendor booths.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

That sounds like fun. I love a good festival. Did you know honey is good for the immune system? Also for digestion. I use pure honey when sick.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Working on goodies for my victims  I've also signed up for a gamer Santa, and a sock exchange. I'm having fun coming up with goodies. ♥


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have 2 victims, due to the fact that a person signed up late for the so decided to let them play, by being their victim and their being mine.. I picked up a few things for them.... Got to get busy with the other one too


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I got the first project finished for my victim, started on a second and a third. The second one is almost finished. Last touches will go on it tomorrow. The third project might take me a bit longer to finish. In the meantime, I found something wonderful at good will and also on Amazon.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am still figuring what to make-lol. I keep adding and deleting-ahhhh-I can't decide. I do have my list printed so now I can't change it. Which means I need more supplies. I am having so much fun it's worth another trip to Wal-Mart. I have put a lot of thought and research into what I am making so I hope my brain will translate the images to my hands. My brain see's the project but the hands have different ideas-lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Boy, do I understand that, Shadow Panther, I have that happen all the time!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am going to add measurement of my mantle to my list so you dear reaper will know how much room you have to work with on Christmas mantel decorations.

8 feet long 9 inches deep


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

In my rearranging I came across an item that would work perfect but you think I can find it now? Everything is labeled and I still can't find it. I think I have to much crap. I buy not just Halloween but any holiday I can cross over into Halloween. Grrrrrrrr I am so annoyed and just had to vent-lol. So buying any and all holiday it's not like I can replace it in this season as it wasn't Christmas per say but could of been re-vamped into.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I finished the second project and it came out so well I am tickled with it. I hope my victim loves it too. I got one thing from Goodwill and a couple of things from Smile Amazon and still have $3.00 to make it the $20.00. Now onto the third project. .. it will be entirely done from my scrap bag. Wonder what I can get with 3.00? Maybe JoAnne's with have something on sale or clearance.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Been Christmas crafting away, dear victim  all while trying to score some items on eBay too, muahahaha! Hope I can score some things you asked for and will love!!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I also wanted to add for my reaper, I'm sorry I didn't add much xmas wants to my list!!! If you are at a loss of what to do, our Christmas tree is Disney only, so any Disney xmas ornaments are always loved


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> In my rearranging I came across an item that would work perfect but you think I can find it now? Everything is labeled and I still can't find it. I think I have to much crap. I buy not just Halloween but any holiday I can cross over into Halloween. Grrrrrrrr I am so annoyed and just had to vent-lol. So buying any and all holiday it's not like I can replace it in this season as it wasn't Christmas per say but could of been re-vamped into.


Oh goodness I can soooo relate. Every year I go through all the crates to relabel them because some elf has moved everything to different crates sot what actually in them anymore is NOT what is written on them. It's gotten so you can't read the writing on the crates there is so much X'd out on them. Seems no one can put back into the crate whatever they took out and will put anything in the empty space in any crate. Just before this last years potluck Halloween event I spent 3 days looking for the table clothes... of course NOT in the crate marked table clothes. Turns out someone tossed them in a crate labeled skulls or something... of course skulls were in a crate labeled something else and so on and so on. 

Ok new addition to the list I want a HUGE warehouse with LOTS of shelves to HOLD an endless supple of CLEAR heavy duty tote crates and someone to keep them all in order and with what is in written on them what is really what's in them.... That's not too much to ask for is it???


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think so, stinkerbelle, I need to add that to my list too!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

No fair I thought of it first Bethene... I"ll gladly send you any extras I get though.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hehehe......


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I hope my victim does not mind things I no longer use. There was something on my Victim's list I own but no longer need or want. Even though it is worth more than the $20.00 total we are supposed to spend I do not want this item anymore and it would have been given away anyway so instead I am sending it to my victim to use.

That doesn't count toward the twenty right?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> I hope my victim does not mind things I no longer use. There was something on my Victim's list I own but no longer need or want. Even though it is worth more than the $20.00 total we are supposed to spend I do not want this item anymore and it would have been given away anyway so instead I am sending it to my victim to use.
> 
> That doesn't count toward the twenty right?


I never kept count I just put in what I want to make my victim happy I always go over


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I always feel if it's something I already own, but I The cost is like if I got it at a garage sale or thrift store, or don't count the cost at all!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> I hope my victim does not mind things I no longer use. There was something on my Victim's list I own but no longer need or want. Even though it is worth more than the $20.00 total we are supposed to spend I do not want this item anymore and it would have been given away anyway so instead I am sending it to my victim to use.
> 
> That doesn't count toward the twenty right?


yeah, I never count the cost either. I tell myself each reaper I'm going to keep better track but never do. It's hard to stay in that 20 range for me, probably everybody if you took into account cost of supplies , time ect. So I just throw it in and don't look back lol

On another note, I'm almost ready. I'm working on something but I'm really struggling with a color decision issue. I've surveyed everyone who will look at it and no one is giving me the answer I want to hear lol. I have to shut up and make a decision already. Then once it is finished. I'm ready to send.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I was unsure if I should include it.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I tried to stay in the limit my first time but now I just make/buy for my victim. I'm glad to hear I am not alone. Granted I know I never go over $30.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

There is one thing on my victims list that is really a challenge for me but believe it or not I am having fun trying to figure it out. I actually think it will turn out. At least it looks like it will... Then I think I will be ready to send my box along too.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Wooooo Hooooo. I just added a new project. There is one thing I REALLY wanted to make but couldn't find the key item. My oldest Daughter, Rae, brought me two of the item because she knows I like them. Had to make a trip to the store to get what I needed. All is good now *happy dance*


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Shadow Panther said:


> Wooooo Hooooo. I just added a new project. There is one thing I REALLY wanted to make but couldn't find the key item. My oldest Daughter, Rae, brought me two of the item because she knows I like them. Had to make a trip to the store to get what I needed. All is good now *happy dance*


Love when that happens. Things falling into place always makes me happy dance ! Forgot to say Happy Thanksgiving everyone, even the peeps in different countries who don't celebrate it, I'm grateful for you guys too ! We should give thanks every day.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm calling on everyone-help-I think I need an intervention-lol. I scrapped one project but added 3 more. I need help I think, this reaper round is getting to addicting. My dear victim I am spoiling you this round.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got home to discover a card in my mailbox!







Inside was a snowman bookmark!







Thank you my sneaky reaper!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK I've been quiet but I have been a busy, busy little bee! I have so much stuff for my victim, I think the buying part is done now. (Except a few small items to make it merry, lol!) now I am down to the homemade, which I could not find the "certain thing" I needed for it, so going with plan B over here. I am a bit worried they won't turn out. But that is my job the next few days... Get'em done!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am hoping to get my Victim's box of goodies all done this weekend want to try to ship Monday


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I d believe I will be shipping today


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been painting, and hot gluing like crazy.... Need to go for a walk in nature to finish one of the projects.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Been working on my victims box all day yesterday!!  Should be ready to ship out sometime next week!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I want to finish one last project and then I will get everything ready to mail.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a few projects left and will probably ship a few days before the deadline. I better hurry or my victim will know it's me because I was the last to ship-lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I won't be ready that soon... But I am getting there!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I finished two projects today. ?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I finished another project today and think it is time to start looking for a box.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shipped the item yesterday hope my victim likes what I've sent


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Waiting on a package from ebay and one from etsy  All my other projects are done, then ready to ship, yay!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sending my box out to day to my victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope you like everything dear victim


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I was very busy this weekend... But still working on a few more things dear victim!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I did not get my box in the mail today and it was a good thing since I forgot to pack a card and the first item I made. lol. Tomorrow may be busy but I will try to get it mailed off in the late afternoon.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I've gathered some very nice things, but feel I'm missing "the one" so am still on the hunt! 
Fear not dear victim! Sooooonnn!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

my box should arrive today or tomorrow FED EX  headed North


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Took my box to mail n more and it will go out tomorrow morning. I posted this in the wrong list so I decided to post it again here.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My box may be going to the wire. I scrapped all other projects except the 3 I already started. Drying time really sucks. But on a good note they are turning out better than expected. I am not a crafter by any means but these are turning out pretty dang well. Victim I hope you like them. Oh, and I hope to get them sent soon.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Uff da. My reaper is definitely going to know me because I'll be last to send!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Goodness went into panic mode when I read all these I'm going to be late and my is ready to ship comment... Thought I messed up the deadline.. check and nope I still have a minute or 2 thank Krampus.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Should be able to mail by next Thursday, still want to add a few things. Be patient dear victim! There is crafting afoot!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

slowly getting there... I ought to be working on things now, but nope, on the computer!! LOL!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Victim oh victim I hope you got your goodies today. I sent yours the same day I sent some to Canada. Canada has received the sock exchange wondering about Juuust south of there


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Peeking in. Had my surgery Monday, came home Wednesday, back in ER yesterday for a bit. Not having my best week, no. I originally planned on mailing before my procedure, but got too busy that weekend and it didn't happen. What I did do, is get everything I have already packaged real pretty. Ready to send! Just gotta tweak the handmade item. This week is tough, but I promise it will get done victim!


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

WOO HOO ! My Merry Krampus gift for my victim just came in the mail today. Not done yet ... hitting some antique stores to build on it. I love love this!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I've been reaped. I have a box here, waiting till Frog's in the house to open it... maybe at lunch. Will there be a picture thread or are we posting them here??? Have I missed the picture thread???


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Hope you like what I sent stinkerbell . and nothing got broken


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think there is a pic thread yet Stinkerbell. Can't wait to see your reaping. 
I think I found a box today...maybe. I'm still working on my project and one of the things I got I'm afraid my victim might already have and it's the sort of thing you don't really need two of lol Oh well, I've searched the threads and haven't seen anything about it so I'm just going to hope they don't.
I'm probably not mailing till Friday.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My victim's box should arrive on the 7th. Because there were so many breakables I decided not to wrap it all but let Mail n More bubble wrap the breakable stuff. I think my victim is going to be pleasantly surprised with her gifts.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Everything appears to have arrived safe and sound.... LOVE LOVE LOVE the mantle scarf.... it will be perfect for my fortune teller space come next Halloween... Heck I want a mantle again just so I can display it right now. Frog loves the book. Pictures are coming soon. Had out geocaching chapter's Kramapus Day meet and greet even though it was held at a restaurant I'm exhausted, club renewals, 2 raffles and LOTS of talking, this little just for fun thing has grown soooo much.. Our group overflowed the banquet room and spread out into the dinning area taking up 4 large tables and 3 booths.... YIKS. Got to love folks who RSVP as they pull into the parking lot only 5 car loads this time round LOL. Will try to get photo's uploaded tomorrow.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Printed out the last piece of one of my projects & finally done!! Ready to ship this afternoon dear victim!!Wohoo!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Reaper! Do not fret I am still alive! I have not received your package but I also have not been very active on here and I didn't want you to think I had vanished!!

Victim I am still hunting for a few more little joys and then I will be sending!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

According to the post office a package is waiting for pick up at the post office for my Victim. I will wait a day or so before I post pictures of what I sent. My victim requested that her/his reaper post pictures so I will be doing that soon. I wish I could watch it all being opened. I think he/she will absolutely flip over what is in the box.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been reaped!!! By someone from :two_hearts::two_hearts::two_hearts::two_hearts: . How awesome is this. Most of it is hand made. Lots of thought and creativity went into these. Absolutely adore the wreath which will be hanging above my alter. Love:heart_eyes_cat: thank you thank you :two_hearts:


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry if there are duplicates. My phone up loads them weird.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped!!!! 
I came home from work and saw a huge package - it was like opening presents Christmas morning! Thank you so so much Saki.Girl. I love every single thing you picked out for me!!!

An AWESOME Bumbles stocking with lots of treats!








Soap that smells fantastic! A sign, sprinkles, and a Santa ornament!








A santa hat and scarves!! 








A beautiful scarf she made








Super cute Santa & Reindeer








A fantastic Halloween idea book and a NBC journal!








Christmas signs, Merry Christmas lights, and Christmas flying discs








Gingerbread cake pan and candy cane ornaments








Three boxes of beautiful Stars that light up and go into the ground - they will be great on my walkway!!!








Thank you so much again Saki.Girl!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are so welcome glad you liked it all


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm glad you like what I sent moonwitchkitty. My favorite by far is the wreath. I'm thinking about making myself one. I'm glad to see the nutcracker has all his "goo" still on. After I mailed your box I was at Wal Mart and what did they finally put out....the dang fleece I needed for the brain hat. Go figure. I had fun searching pinterest for ideas. So many in fact I may have to have my own black tree just for all the ideas.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shadow panther everything was awesome thank you so much. You have a lot of talent.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

These are fabulous reaps!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Did anyone get a box today? I so love seeing what everyone gets. I pour over all the lists when they get posted and imagine what I would do for everyone and it is fun seeing if anyone else comes up with similar ideas.

On a side note, my victim's box has been delivered to her PO Box but has not been picked up yet. As soon as she picks it up,and has time to open it, I will post pictures.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Someone should be getting Reaped today!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been reaped and showered upon with snowmen galore. I love the laminated pictures that were taped to the box. Those are definitely going to be framed 
















Inside the box was lots of lovingly hand made items including a cool calendar. Once the year is over I will be doing something with the creepy graveyard photos. The nicknacks will be perfect for the little table outside my classroom. I'm known for over the top decorations at school and was going to buy somethings but now I don't have to. The giant snowman face will make a perfect center for a wreath. 















Thank you Reaper!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been reaped today! I will be waiting for Lil Ghouliette to get off work at 5:30 and get over here before we open it. Thank you reaper!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG, OMG, OMG! I got the most fabulous reap! Where do I begin? There were eight different Christmas fabrics that all coordinate well together. I will be making a quilt with them that will always remind me of this terrific reap. There were two large snowflakes, a beautiful garland, a small tree and three candles, 
( All of which light up), many white snowy pine cones and two snowy deer. Then there were four quilting patterns, a solar spotlight, and a door cover. There were also not one but Two Christopher Radke ornaments. (Neither one I had). Wow, I absolutely LOVE everything! It all came with a beautiful card and lovely note from TZGirls123. Thank you more than I can express.









A box!









Looking at the patterns









The Halloween ornaments









Fabric! Patterns! Door cover!









Festive candles and reindeer ornaments









Light up snowflakes









Mini lit tree with ornaments
















Halloween ornaments on our Halloween tree









The mantle with all the new holiday swag on it









Obligatory cat picture because quilting fabrics aren't broken in until there is cat fur on them. Thanks Winston!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yay!! So glad you love it! I had fun getting to shop the craft store and do xmas crafting for you . Wow, you really know how to make it all look so awesome together,Your set up looks fantastic!! I'm excited the Halloween ornaments also get to be put to use right away! I thought they might have to wait til next Halloween to go on your tree, but they look great on your tree now. That's so exciting you don't have those ones yet 
I hope you have a very Merry Xmas  Love the cat pic, hehe!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I keep checking to see if my Victim's package was picked up. No luck, it is still sitting at the PO Box. I do not want to post pictures until it has been picked up and opened.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will let your victim know that there is a box waiting for them... 

Also, shipping deadline is tomorrow...... Mine is going to go out tomorrow, last second as usual!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

There are so many options for what to do with the Christmas Fabrics I got from my Merry Reaper tzgirls123 but I am leaning toward this one. It seems appropriate since they all arrived in my Merry Reaper box.

http://www.unitednotions.com/fp_flurry.pdf


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Someone special will be getting something special on Monday! WooHoo!
Oh dear victim the time has come 

There are 2 boxes but after taping them up I'm almost positive that I put the Box #1 and the Box #2 labels on the opposite boxes! DOH!!! So please, sweet victim, even if it says #1, don't open them until you have both boxes!  The proper letters and instructions are inside the boxes. 
Merry Christmas and Happy Reaping!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Mailed today!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Mailed today!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lol I mailed today too ! glad I'm not the only one right on deadline.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Today is the day for a very merry reaping!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Pictures will be coming soon. I love seeing what everyone has received. I am tempted to post the pictures of what I sent even though it has not been picked up yet. I designed and made some things I had never done before that came out really cute. I have been very impatient this reaping, I want my victim to see what they got because I think it is all stuff that was really wanted. PLEASE pick up your package victim, you are torturing me.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We have been out of town since Friday, but I believe you posted that your package had arrived before that and we got mail on Thursday. So I don't believe you are my Reaper, Ghouliet. However, for anyone who is, we will be home Wed and get our mail then (had it held in case of porch pirates) as we are gone for my yearly Birthday Extravaganza  
I truly hope that my victim is a picture poster! They will be getting their Reap today!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped!!! I am so excited with my gifts!! Will get pictures up ASAP, thank you disembodied voice!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh good, did everything survive bethene ? there were a couple of things I was worried about. You have a 1/2 a box still coming. It will have an item that wouldn't fit in that box with the other stuff. Mailing it tomorrow or Wed.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been reaped. I received an envelope and tore off the green envelope and nothing was inside. I thought it was odd of my cousin not to include a message. Then I read the return and it was my reaper. My cousin and I are doing our genealogy. She is tracking our Grandparents side and I am tracking my Grandparents side. She sends me photo copies of all info she finds. What a big help as I was tracking both sides by myself at one point. Ahhhhh.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I have been sick for the last 5 days!!! Finally able to get out. So I mailed my package. It was sent late so sorry my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here are my gifts from disembodiedvoice, I apolgize for the pictures, they are not good,,, the gifts are so much nicer than the pics show! 
first is one of three gorgeous ornaments, they look so vintage! 
2nd is the cool led stars, they look gorgeous on my china!
next is a led snow man. love him, he is right on my counter ! (sorry about the sideways pics, not sure how to fix them!)
and also side was is the gorgeous fabric and lace that she sent me, I need to get busy and do some sewing
and also a wonderful snow man picture, I hung on my front door!! (also sideways..) 

more to come


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Everything looks great. That ornament is beautiful and your snowman pic is sooooo cute


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

and more...
the porcelain doll , she is so pretty, I will make something special with her!
and the simply stunning witch figurine, she is so so wonderful, I love all the details, , again sorry you can't see how wonderful she is and that she is sideways, I totally LOVE her!!!!!!!! she is in my curio already!
the beautiful egg shaped green ornaments can be seen in the center of the picture of every thing, not sure where that picture went, of course they are both on my tree!!! again, thank you so very much, you have no idea how much I love it all!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't wait to get more of my reap. I have ideas but am confused at the same time. Secret Reaper you are so sneaky. You had me stumped for sure and the timing was great as I am expecting photo copies of info from my cousin. I feel like a kid at Christmas wanting to see what's under that wrapping paper.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bethene that witch is amazing. The detail on it is stunning it is more than a kitchen witch it looks like a piece of art.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am posting pictures for Hallorenescene. Here is the reap I sent her. A naughty and nice pillow I made, a Mrs. Claus Doll I found at a Goodwill, a coloring book, fairy lights for her garden, A kitchen witch I made, a Santa suit, tux and top hat outfit, a turkey outfit, a witch outfit all for her flamingo, a CD with music she selected and some nativity ornaments from Hallmark. I forgot to list the socks I got her too, so I added more photos.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghouliet, It's all amazing but the clothes for the flamingos is beyond awesome. It makes me want to go get some flamingos just so I can hire you to make them some clothes !! I want those so bad lol


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I was reaped yesterday! Sorry I did not post, had a doctor's appointment which both hurt me and exhausted me, so I rested after I got home and opened my box. But I'm ready to share pics now!!

THANK YOU hostesswiththemostest! Love everything, you hit my wishlist perfectly! The kids loved their presents, and sat down right away to do those two crafts. So we sat at the table for 45 minutes creating and laughing, and that is EXACTLY what I asked for! Thank you!

Here is all the goods: Gorgeous sign, Christmas lights, yummy holiday cookie wax for my warmer, tons of kid crafts, cookie mix, sprinkles, and cookie cutters!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

byondbzr So glad you loved everything and had a great time crafting with your kids!! Have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

*reapings*

Finally as promised some photos of my reap. Last week was BUSY BUsy busy.... Plus we got that rarity several inches of snow. Twice no less. What is the world coming too. 









Don't have a mantle to place this on so my bookshelves will have to do this is my favorite just love it.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I was reaped yesterday, but I got home late and my mailman hid my package, so I didn't even see it until I looked out the window early this morning! It was a better wake up than coffee! Lol Thank you Kloey! I love everything! I will post photos later tonight!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ghouliet, It's all amazing but the clothes for the flamingos is beyond awesome. It makes me want to go get some flamingos just so I can hire you to make them some clothes !! I want those so bad lol


There were no crochet or knitting or sewing patterns on the Internet for the flamingos. You can buy clothes but they run anywhere from $18.00 to $25.00 each. I borrowed my daughter's flamingo and just started crocheting. I may have to borrow it again and try to make outfits while writing the patterns out. I made the kitchen witch the same way! I am very pleased with the way they turned out. I sewed the pillow too. I got a pillow from the clearance area in JoAnne Fabrics for $6.00 and used the innner pillow for the inner of the pillow I made. I printed off the words using my computer and appliqued them onto the pillow cover. One side of the pillow says nice and the other said naughty.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been reaped. Thank you amyml everything is perfect
Now for pics 


After great nbc glass just love it 


After Sally blow up never scean one 


Some shot glasses 


And omg you found 2 a con cape cods glasses I needed 





Here they are with the others 


And three is more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Also got 


This fantastic jack 




Cookies, socks 


Thank you for everything


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Here is my awesome reap from Kloey74! I have been coveting the corpsed pumpkins that she makes for some time, and now I have one of my very own! The Santa fits in well with my collection, and the Krampus pillow and canvas are just beyond anything I could have imagined! I love them!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so glad you liked everything! My husband looked at me like I had lost it when I was working on the painting and pillow. I had to explain what it was. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Well my boxes were delivered Monday, maybe my victim isn't home. 
We are heading home today ourselves, I'm exicted to see if there is a box waiting for me, but since we had our mail held we probably can't pick it up until tomorrow. I hate this waiting!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I started cutting out the pieces for the present quilt. This is going to be so cute. I will post pictures in the craft thread as I go along.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

My wonderful reap from IshWitch! Thank you so much! Love everything she was so kind to send to me! A Christmas Story stocking, a wooden rocking horse, Vintage ornaments from Germany and a kitchen cookie cutter garland. Some lovely snowmen and a beautiful Santa tin.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

To my Merry Reaper victim I haven't forgotten you. You box is ready to be sent but I am snowed in at the moment.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

OOOOOOOOO Someone is getting a package!!!

That shipped really fast!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Just finished the first two blocks using fabric my Merry Reaper sent me and posted them in "Halloween Crafts" showcase your most recent crafts.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh no Purple! 
And it is barely in to December! 
I hope this isn't a foretelling of snow for this winter. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

purpleferrets3 said:


> My wonderful reap from IshWitch! Thank you so much! Love everything she was so kind to send to me! A Christmas Story stocking, a wooden rocking horse, Vintage ornaments from Germany and a kitchen cookie cutter garland. Some lovely snowmen and a beautiful Santa tin.
> 
> View attachment 396874


OH! So glad you like everything! I like the Merry Reaper, it is so much fun to lurk and find the special Christmas things! I wish I'd found and sent even more, it's addicting! Definite love for the hunt.  We love A Christmas Story, so sending you my stocking was a no brainer (still have hubby's, no worries  ) since I knew you love it! 
Enjoy and Merry Christmas!
PS We'd love to see pics of the stuff "in action" 
Hope you're able to get out soon, looks like the snow won't be close to letting up until tomorrow night, my in-laws place in Michigan is under warning until 7pm tomorrow YEESH


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I would love to see a close up of the small vintage Christmas ornaments.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ghouliet said:


> I started cutting out the pieces for the present quilt. This is going to be so cute. I will post pictures in the craft thread as I go along.


yay!!! I'm so excited to see!! I almost never get to my intended sewing projects, lol!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

purpleferrets3 said:


> To my Merry Reaper victim I haven't forgotten you. You box is ready to be sent but I am snowed in at the moment.


We've had very little snow this year but it's forecasted to be actual -25 this weekend. Wanna trade??lol


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

To my Merry Reaper Victim ... something I ordered came in defective. I am regrouping and coming up with a contingency plan. My gift will be out Saturday at the latest! Bear with me, I want to do this right.


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

A HUGE "THANK YOU"  to my Reaper! I feel spoiled!









I love the wine glasses! So festive! I will have a merry time toasting with them throughout the new year! And that includes the mug! I like having hot apple cider with a shot of cinnamon whiskey to warm the cockles on a chilly night as I read my favorite childhood Christmas stories aloud with my 84 year old mother and 24 year old daughter! 

The pins are so cute, and I'll be wearing the Christmas light earrings into work tomorrow along with the Santa pin.

I love everything! I love the little Santa candle, too! 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, my dear victim, you better keep an eye on that front porch of yours, cause my post office says your ghoulish/merry goodies will be delivered on Monday the 19th, but they've been earlier on my last two reapings....so be on the lookout!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I've been reaped!!! Thank you so much Wicked Wench (Marilyn & Robert!!)
I love it all so much!!!

I will have to post pics in the morning from my computer because my phone takes too big of pics and I need to resize them all &#55356;&#57219;

Thank you so, so much!!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Tzgirls123. I had so much fun with your list!!!! I hope everything arrived in one piece!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I've been reaped! Byondbzr I love it all!
Going to try and upload my pics online here on my cell, the app isn't working and tapatalk is not being user friendly at all lately. 
So hang tight


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ugh! Can't get the file the right size. Don't worry. I'll keep working on it. And if nothing else, my computer geek hubby will waltz in and say all you have to do is this, hit a button, and Bammo! LOL


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Here is my wonderful Christmas Reap!
Thank you so much WickedWench!! Everything arrived safe and sound.

My son waiting to rip into the box, lol








Opened to find a cute Christmas box inside holding all the Reap goodies!
















What a fun surprise!! Ingredients for all my potion bottles that I had wished for!!! There was this fun letter describing all the ingredients and how they were collected, and a ton of ingredients!!
















Petrified butterflies, love potion and unicorn hair








Toe of frog, fresh wart of toad (lol), petrified bat guano and decaying eels








Phoenix feathers, werewolf fur, eye of newt and ghost tears








Essence of death, baby dragon scales, dragon egg, charred bat bones, crows feet








And jack n Sally!!!








Everything was so creative and we absolutely love it!!! 




















I could hardly wait to fill my potion bottles with their new ingredients








Merry Reap in action


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Forum got a lil funky for a min, lol

Merry Reap in action:















Thank you again WickedWench!!! And totally love the Krampus card


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

oh they look great!!!
Th toad is my fave!!! The butterflies filled that jar wonderfully!!
I wish I could have sent more bat bones but my stores were running low. That werewolf pup is eating all my bats and I didn't think you wanted that type of bone...retrieved from... yeah. 

When I was looking at peoples lists I saw yours and thought "oh that would be so much fun" So when I got you I was very happy!!!! 

Happy holidays!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

This was my first Krampus card and I am soooo in love with how it turned out I will be using it every year!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Trying to post my Reapings, so here goes!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Oh Byondbzr! Thank you so much! 








The Box! 
Love the address, so cute! How fun is that <3
















Such a lovely card, hung it up right away.








I can't believe all the goodies piled in here! 








Wow! I love it all!
The signs are adorable! The lovely matching deer tin and sign are perfect for the coffee area on the counter, can't wait to fill the tin with tea bags.  The snowman sign is hanging in the hall between 2 winter pictures and is perfect!
Can you ever have enough lights?!?
Not me! 
I've been collecting S&P sets lately! How did you know? 
















The glass is all ready for a tasty beverage, and the rustic ornaments, WOW! especially the glass owl!
















































Can never have enough name tags, perfect, and the little gift boxes I'm going to use as table decor for Christmas Eve dinner. Thinking of doing the same with the ribbons and candy canes, I will use it all!
Can't wait to taste these buckeyes! I love homemade ones but have never made them myself. I've never seen them sold like this, but I bet that they are just as addicting. 
Thank you again Byondbzr! I truly love everything! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I was reaped today !!! Thank you sooo much A Little Bit Scary ! I loved everything and everything arrived safe and sound. I will post pics in a bit. I'm having a family crisis as we speak but I wanted my reaper to know it arrived safely and how much I love it all. pics soon I promise.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

love all the reaps-those bat bones and frog are the best!!! Love them


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok here are the pics of my great reap. I'm so excited , I absolutely love everything and it all has already found it's place in my set up. 
First I got this great Old World Santa holding a lantern and a cane, love him and his little fur coat. I also got this great little polar bear , he's his companion. I've put them together on my coffee table.








Then I got these two pretty and glittery dear. They are such a beautiful shade of blue.








and I got a bunch of cute ornaments, all are on the tree already. I love the felt fox beyond words, he is sooo sweet with his furry little tail. 








also got these two small adorable little gnomes. I have an obsession with these guys and have started a collection, these are such a great addition.








Oh and a Nutcracker to add to my small/ just starting collection. He is so great , I love he has a beer and a pretzel. He is in my curio with the mouse king I got last year. I'm so excited about this little guy.









and last but not least this beautiful angel chime, it's the kind that turns around by the heat of candle. it is so delicate and pretty. i haven't burned the candle yet to try it, I'm waiting til Christmas eve.








Everything !!!








Thanks again a little bit scary, you couldn't have done better. Everything is perfect !


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

I was reaped! Thank you, Pretty Little Nightmare!




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

YEAH ... My box is on it's way!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey there are no new reaps yet???

I know there is one but I understand that recovering from surgery is a lot!!! So Byondbzr post when you get a chance!! 

I did forget to mention that all those white fluff balls are actually for indoor snowball fights!!!

I hope you are feeling ok, healing quickly, and enjoying time with your family!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Still waiting on mine. Will post if I get it


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

*I've been Merry Reaped!*

I've been reaped. Everything arrived safely and is absolutely perfect! On to the pictures...
A very nice card. And I love thrifting too! 








Box 'o wrapped goodies








Love the hat and pin. Sven is adorable. Ribbon candy, some thrifted vintage ribbon, and a beautiful ornament that goes from blue/purple to green in light. 








Beautiful (and delicate) glass ornaments








Halloween goodies. The candle holders are cute, and I love the plate/candy dish. 








Some cute tree decorations, a _Frozen_ door hanger (already on the door), and a NBC glass very similar to what I sent to my victim which is perfect because I kind of wanted to keep it for myself! 








Cookie decorating paraphernalia. Perfect timing. On Friday, we're going to have a slumber party and decorate gingerbread houses with my 3 year old nephew. This will be used! 








Lots of bubble wrap, lol! 








Everything all together







And one more of these lovely ornaments on the tree! 








Thank you so much kmeyer1313. Everything is wonderful, in one piece, and most of it is already in use!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow panther, you will get it. hopefully tomorrow if weather is good.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ghouliet was my reaper. and what a lucky victim i was. i have been dying to get on here and rave. but due to work and no easily available internet, it has been hard. so here is a start. as much as i can do at this time. 
ghouliet, thank you so much not only for the awesome gifts, but thank you for posting pictures. 
my first gift posted is of a pillow....naughty and nice. yep, on my list. so well made. very pretty. i love it.
i have to go back to work. i will have to finish later


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

No worries hallorenescene. I woke up Monday thinking I may have to postpone our meet. My stomach was very unhappy with me. When my oldest Daughter was sick it lasted several days. I feel better today so we are still a go  Guess it was just my ulcers still. I am looking forward to meeting you. It's not often we get the chance to put a face to the name. As for the pictures I want to thank you for sharing your family with me. I love old photos and having a history to go with them is so cool (oh did I just date myself-lol).


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been reaped by my 2nd reaper, I love it all, will get pictures up ASAP...... Thank you nobody Owen's!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I also received a 2nd box from disembodied voice, some yummy candy and the best wreath, a wicked witch wreath, also will post pictures ASAP


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is my wonderful wreath.... It is so me!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And the candy yummies...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And the adorable kitty Christmas socks... Too cute!!! Again, thank you disembodied voice for all the wonderful gifts!!! I will cherish them....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is the wonderful gifts from nobody Owen's, I love all the melts, pine, cinnamon, chrysanthemums and sunflower, and vanilla cashmere, and the cutiest little snow man ornament, a solar-powered snowman who is jiggling away on my window sill in the kitchen as we speak, a large bottle filled with a yummy assortment of chocolate goodies.. And a gorgeous vintage knick knack, a sparkly snow man head with a little boy playing trumpet on it, I love it, it's on my China!! Thanks again for my gifts!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A close up of the gorgeous knick knack!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

And one of the snow man


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Wickedwench said:


> Hey there are no new reaps yet???
> 
> I know there is one but I understand that recovering from surgery is a lot!!! So Byondbzr post when you get a chance!!
> 
> ...


Yes thank you so much! The kids loved everything and the snowballs are so cool. Indoor fight, no messy cleanup!

I want to tell everyone, last Thursday I went in to a doctor's appointment. I was admitted, and had to have another surgery, and just got home yesterday. So I apologize for not being on here much, and honestly all I ever want to do is sleep and it's hard to keep my eyes open. I now have a wound vacuum in place, needs changed three days a week by a home nurse. My wound may not heal for another two months. 

I want to thank WickedWench, amyml, Shadow Panther, Ghouliet, and several of you whom anonymously sent packages for my kids. I feel so blessed to be a member here you are all amazing and kind! My kids are loving all the crafts and activities, and this Friday when they are out of school, we'll get into the cookie baking! You've sent us a Christmas miracle and I am forever grateful!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

OH NO!!!! Not the Christmas present you were hoping for!!!

My good thoughts go your way for no more complications and the quickest recovery possible!!!!

And don't throw those snowballs! You might hurt yourself!!! 




byondbzr said:


> Yes thank you so much! The kids loved everything and the snowballs are so cool. Indoor fight, no messy cleanup!
> 
> I want to tell everyone, last Thursday I went in to a doctor's appointment. I was admitted, and had to have another surgery, and just got home yesterday. So I apologize for not being on here much, and honestly all I ever want to do is sleep and it's hard to keep my eyes open. I now have a wound vacuum in place, needs changed three days a week by a home nurse. My wound may not heal for another two months.
> 
> I want to thank WickedWench, amyml, Shadow Panther, Ghouliet, and several of you whom anonymously sent packages for my kids. I feel so blessed to be a member here you are all amazing and kind! My kids are loving all the crafts and activities, and this Friday when they are out of school, we'll get into the cookie baking! You've sent us a Christmas miracle and I am forever grateful!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

byondbzr you are so welcome. Christmas is about doing for others. I am so glad your kids are enjoying everything. Merry Christmas to you and your kids!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> ghouliet was my reaper. and what a lucky victim i was. i have been dying to get on here and rave. but due to work and no easily available internet, it has been hard. so here is a start. as much as i can do at this time.
> ghouliet, thank you so much not only for the awesome gifts, but thank you for posting pictures.
> my first gift posted is of a pillow....naughty and nice. yep, on my list. so well made. very pretty. i love it.
> i have to go back to work. i will have to finish later


hallorenescene, you are so very welcome. I really had fun putting it all together. I have sewn since I was in 3rd grade so the first thing I thought of making was that pillow. I bought a pillow from the clearance area at JoAnne fabrics for the core of the pillow and made my own pillow cover. The entire pillow cover was made from scraps of material I had on hand from quilting projects. Your crocheted flamingo outfits were a challenge. There were no patterns online so I borrowed my daughter's flamingo and just started crocheting. I did the same thing with the kitchen witch. The bead for her head was the only thing I had to purchase. I used an empty glass water bottle for her body and scrap yarn for her body and clothes. The other items I included in your reap were purchased on sale except for the nativity ornaments, those used to go on my large tree but I got rid of the large tree and went with a 4 foot one that is pre decorated so I no longer needed the ornaments. I hope the cd we cut for you works. I did not test it. I am very glad you liked everything.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Byondbzr... sending all my good thoughts your way. Hard enough to find things for the kids to do during Christmas break without trying to recover... have you thought of scrubbing the kitchen floor with toothbrushes??? Yes one year I did resort to that fun activity, but it did get the corners really clean. I myself never had a lengthy recovery but I've been my mom's caregiver for 2 broken hips... one of which she did on Christmas Eve the other just before Christmas week... see a Christmas theme for my mom and LONG recoveries LOL. I'll send my Christmas wish that you heal faster the the doctors predicted.

To everyone... I really want to sent out hearty thank yous to everyone involved in the Card Exchanges and the Reaps this past year. It's been a really rough year for me. Participating in them has been a joy and given me opportunities not to dwell on the negative. What a wonderful group of folks we have here.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Byondbzr... sending all my good thoughts your way. Hard enough to find things for the kids to do during Christmas break without trying to recover... have you thought of scrubbing the kitchen floor with toothbrushes??? Yes one year I did resort to that fun activity, but it did get the corners really clean. I myself never had a lengthy recovery but I've been my mom's caregiver for 2 broken hips... one of which she did on Christmas Eve the other just before Christmas week... see a Christmas theme for my mom and LONG recoveries LOL. I'll send my Christmas wish that you heal faster the the doctors predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> To everyone... I really want to sent out hearty thank yous to everyone involved in the Card Exchanges and the Reaps this past year. It's been a really rough year for me. Participating in them has been a joy and given me opportunities not to dwell on the negative. What a wonderful group of folks we have here.



Ditto on this. My husband just received news from the Mayo Clinic he has been placed on the heart/kidney transplant list.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello to all of the lovely Halloween people on this forum! Right after Halloween, our family laptop basically crashed & I've had limited internet access for quite a while. I was disappointed to miss out on the Merry Reaper but I'm looking forward to going back & reading this thread & seeing pictures of everything I've missed. Just wanted to do a quick post here to say hello & that I'm wishing you all a safe, healthy & happy holiday season!

~Jenn&MattFromPA


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It has been a journey to get here. I agree that the post office would of broke something if it was mailed. I want to thank hallorenescene for driving to deliver my gifts. She had to go through so much just so she could leave tonight. I am very grateful to you for doing this for me. So now on to the pictures

This is going in my office along with my dragon plaque and twig tree with my Halloween cards. I ABSOLUTELY love this
ATTACH=CONFIG]397602[/ATTACH]


This will go good with my devil scene









The candle are so cute, the spider will work perfectly with my wreath and who can't use skellies. I love dragons so the vase is perfect









I love the earrings for my gypsy, you just gotta have black roses, the signs and stethoscope will go great in my lab









the crystal ball is perfect-it's exactly what I have pictured for the scene, I love the red cups bowl (I love red) and my pirate will look blinging (is that a word-lol)









I love everything and I appreciate all you went through to bring it to me. It was also great to meet you in person (and your family)


edit-weird it attached the first pic-must be the size. Also ignore the hairy blanket. The cats think this is their chair so I keep it covered


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> Ditto on this. My husband just received news from the Mayo Clinic he has been placed on the heart/kidney transplant list.


It's great to be on the list so unfortunate that he had to be place on it, I am sure waiting for the call brings on a stress all it's own. Good thoughts going your way. And just another reminder to all to become an organ donors ... so many in need.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been a donor since I was 16 (30 years ago) and stressed the importance to both my girls. My immediate family are all donors. So I agree it's important. I figure if I'm dead I can't take them with me so why not do one more act of kindness!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all of you, I am so happy to have become friends with so many people here through the forum and the reaper... 
I hope everyone has gotten their gifts... And everyone have a blessed Christmas and Yule


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all!!! Love you guys!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ghouliet was my reaper. and what a lucky victim i was. i have been dying to get on here and rave. but due to work and no easily available internet, it has been hard. so here is a start. as much as i can do at this time. 
ghouliet, thank you so much not only for the awesome gifts, but thank you for posting pictures. 
my first gift posted is of a pillow....naughty and nice. yep, on my list. so well made. very pretty. i love it. the next item I got was a mrs santa claus. from the picture posted that I viewed before I got my gift in person, I didn't think I liked it. WRONG! I love her. she looks brand new and is very well crafted. now I just have to decide if I will put her with my doll collection, or in my xmas stash. I think I'm leaning more towards xmas collection. she is awesome. the next gift was an adult Christmas coloring book. I am addicted to this. after a long day at work I sit down and relax and color. so nice. the next gift was some fairy lights for my fairy garden. they will be very pretty out there. then there is the kitchen witch. I love croqueted items. this is so well made, and adorable. I love her. she is right now gracing my kitchen. 
i have to go back to work. i will have to finish later


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> View attachment 396777
> I am posting pictures for Hallorenescene. Here is the reap I sent her. A naughty and nice pillow I made, a Mrs. Claus Doll I found at a Goodwill, a coloring book, fairy lights for her garden, A kitchen witch I made, a Santa suit, tux and top hat outfit, a turkey outfit, a witch outfit all for her flamingo, a CD with music she selected and some nativity ornaments from Hallmark. I forgot to list the socks I got her too, so I added more photos.
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I would repost this so everyone can see what the items that Halloweenscene got looked like.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Dear Victim,

I didn't forget you. It will arrive this week.

Love,
Reaper


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I was reaped. 
I got 12 glasses. 4 of each type. 
Edit - I forgot to mention one of the glasses passed away in transit. RIP wine glass.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ghouliet was my reaper. and what a lucky victim i was. ghouliet, thank you so much not only for the awesome gifts, but thank you for posting pictures. 
my first gift posted is of a pillow....naughty and nice. yep, on my list. so well made. very pretty. i love it. the next item I got was a mrs santa claus. from the picture posted that I viewed before I got my gift in person, I didn't think I liked it. WRONG! I love her. she looks brand new and is very well crafted. now I just have to decide if I will put her with my doll collection, or in my xmas stash. I think I'm leaning more towards xmas collection. she is awesome. the next gift was an adult Christmas coloring book. I am addicted to this. after a long day at work I sit down and relax and color. so nice. the next gift was some fairy lights for my fairy garden. they will be very pretty out there. the grandkids will love this. then there is the kitchen witch. I love croqueted items. this is so well made, and adorable. I love her. she is right now gracing my kitchen. and then i come to my flamingos. i so wanted clothes for those little guys. i absolutly love what i got. yeouza! they are awesome. so well made. maybe you should patten them and sell the pattern. i love them. the turkey is my favorite. but they all rock. i have 4 flamingos, so they can all be well dressed. thank you so much. then we have the figures of a nativity set to hang on a tree. the one wise man and the angel really caught my eye. i can't wait to hang them on my tree next year. and then there are the warm fuzzy socks. my feet are always cold. even in bed. i love these socks. i got 2 pairs. and then she gave me a cd of some songs requested. i will use the cd in my haunt. but i'm using it in my car right now. good songs. and thank you for the lovely card. this was a wonderful gift. thank you very much


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Did everyone get reaped ? any rescues needed? I hope not and hope everyone has a great new year !!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, ps, I always peak at my gifts. if I can. ha ha ha, thank you ghoulet for helping me to peak. lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm glad you liked everything shadow panther. and it was great meeting you. would have been fun if we could have visited some. 

you have a happy new year.

oh, and thank you for posting pictures


----------

